# IVF - Private Nurse to do injections?



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi

Ive done a post previously about injections - I really have a very difficult time with routine blood tests and things like that - I would prefer if I can have them done proffessionally.

My gp is not that helpful at all - I have asked if the practice nurse will do them and he didnt seem keen - will ask again..

In the meanwhile does anyone have info on how I go about contacting a nurse/ nursing agency to see if i can book some-one to do my injections - Im based in London. I know rationally the injections are not that bad - I just have a bad phobia and this may be the best solution...

Would be grateful for any feedback. Thanks Deborah

Thanks Deborah


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Deb

Really really really the injections are not that bad. Did they give you one of the self injectors, they don't even look like a needle.

But if there is no talking you around you could contact medicentre. They have several surgeries in London and when I lived there I used them instead of a NHS doctor because I hate the NHS. They will probably do deals on price for you too.

http://www.medicentre.co.uk/


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Paula and Meg
Thanks so much for the info. Its crazy - Im so emotional before I have even started treatment and I think the injections are really worrying me.
The hospital wont give me an auto-injector pen. Not sure why- will wait to chat to consultant.  Meg I will contact the medicentre, thank you, Deborah


----------



## skelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Deb
Don't know where you are in London but I'm in St Albans
I am a registered nurse and if you need jabs I am happy to do them (don't know how you non medical types get your head around these things) but the onus would be on you to get to my place - wouldn't charge you anything for the jabs etc. I've recently stopped doing jabs for a friends daughter who had Hughes syndrome and had to have heparin jabs for the first trimester so it don't bother me as it only takes 5 mins
Alternatively, you could contact a nursing agency (Yellow pages) and arrange for a nurse to come to your home/office and do the jabs but you usually have to pay a minimum call out fee of 3-4 hours and the agency fee so you're looking at about £50-80 per day

Jo


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Deb,

I work in London and am a nurse and like Jo if you need help I don't mind coming and doing your injections for you.IM me if you want some help. Agencies charge a fair amount of money to send a nurse out. 
No charge with me 

Chris


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

I can never get over how helpful and generous the people on this site are!
Debs - best of luck!
LIZI


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks Lizi,
Me too - I was overwhelmed by the kind responses -  Ive IM Jo and Chris...
Wishing you the best of luck for your cycle starting Nov? Deborah


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi - for what it's worth, I'm an original needlephobic too!

It sounds like it's the "mix & match" stuff as I call it, where you break a little bottle of solution and mix it with the dry stuff, then draw back out, change needle again and finally inject.

The trick is to pull some air into the needle before drawing the final lot, then push the air into the bottle to create slight pressure. Keep the needle just below the final anticipated water line, and tip the bottle slightly towards the gap in the rubber stopper. That way you can see where it's all got to, and get the last little bit out) (

I was lucky enough to find that one of the people in my village is a retired health visitor, so she did the first 3 sessions of IUI injections, where you had to mix the drugs and change needles several times. The last IUI I had to bite the bullet and do myself as I was abroad!

When I started the first IVF drugs, again you had to mix them yourself (as described above), but this time it was all premixed and you get a solution-filled pen with a box of needles. You just need to remember that *if it's kept in the fridge, to get it out and let it warm up to room temp about 1/2hr before hand!*

With the pen, all you do is set the dosage dial (then leave it on your setting), pull out the end, change the 'nib' and away you go! I tend to pinch a good inch of skin - having some 'padding' helps - but my DH has to do my left side as I tend to bruise that side, being right handed so not as adept on that side. To be honest, the first IVF stuff was more painful than the second lot, and so much more hassle. In fact now we've got our BFN, my DH can't wait to start on me again in January!!
Send me an IM if you want to see if you can do it yourself, as I know timing is pretty crucial, and if you can, it's so much easier. I promise it does get easier, though I know how emotional it is when you're faced with having to go through this routine - no matter how many times you may have already done it.

Hope this helps! 

Love Jess


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Jess
Thanks for your message. Fortunately the nurse at my gp surgery will do injections for me for 4 days of the week. Once I see the hospital I will find out more - Im assuming I will just need to do them once a day- so will wait and see and try be calm.
Thanks for your instructions - I will def refer to them in case I have to land up doing them, Deborah


----------



## Just Jess (Sep 23, 2004)

Good luck. Let me know if you need to do any, and what you are supplied with.

xx


----------



## Priya2020 (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi Everyone . I am new to this group. I looking for private nurse to do IVF Injections . I live in Ealing. Can anybody know any nurse to come home and do stimulation injections. I have recently contacted Medelit Nurse services . They are charging £ 92 pounds per hour. I need daily basis to do this.  Required to do injections around December 25th or later .
Please let me know if anyone available near you.
Regards,
Priya


----------



## Capricorn40 (Aug 21, 2020)

Hi,

Can I ask why you want a private nurse to do your injections. I know it can be daunting having to inject yourself for IVF. I was worried about it too But, you soon get used of it all. You can watch videos on YouTube to get the hang of it too. I must have done something right because I got pregnant first time. But, understand it can be really daunting or if you are short on time too.


----------



## Priya2020 (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi - I am very very nervous about injections. Never done this before. So I don’t want to take any risk and would prefer to take this through  Nurse. Especially stimulation injection protocol with three  Merional (150 +150+75 IU) mixing . So looking for a Nurse who can help me on this.

Thanks,
Priya


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

I was nervous too. The nurse at the clinic can show you, and there are lots of videos online. It gets easier once you’ve done the first one. I’ve had six cycles now and luckily have a daughter from the fifth and pregnant again now. Are you in a chat group for your cycle now. We are so supportive on here so people will talk you through it.

Understand if you still want to find a nurse but worth considering them doing the first couple until you try. 

Good luck ❤ You’re in the right place as there are hundreds of women on here who have done loads and loads of injections xxx


----------



## Priya2020 (Dec 8, 2020)

Ladies each one of you are very supportive and I see you all have done yourself these injections I really appreciate 😀.
If I can have a nurse to do for initial attempts then I hope I will get some confident to do so.

I hope I will find one soon in December . If not I have to schedule this again in January .


----------



## SuperMaria (Jul 13, 2020)

Priya2020 said:


> Hi Everyone . I am new to this group. I looking for private nurse to do IVF Injections . I live in Ealing. Can anybody know any nurse to come home and do stimulation injections. I have recently contacted Medelit Nurse services . They are charging £ 92 pounds per hour. I need daily basis to do this. Required to do injections around December 25th or later .
> Please let me know if anyone available near you.
> Regards,
> Priya


Hiya Priya! Are you single? Otherwise ask your partner if can do the injections, my husband is doing mine!  I am a newbie to IVF and I was worried as well about injections, actually they are not painful at all, only a tiny sting but last 5 seconds and that's it!


----------

